# Do Amano shrimp have a minimum group size?



## LancsRick (4 Jun 2013)

Pretty sure the hair algae I've been plagued with is actually filamentous diatoms (appears there is a strong link with new Fluval stratum substrate and this). As a result, I was going to employ the ever faithful Amano shrimp. Given it's only a 30l tank, I reckon the most I can reasonably put in would be 3, but given I want to add Red Cherries later, I was going to just put 1 in (hopefully it will also avoid eating my plants as there will be enough food for it!). Any issues with putting in a single amano?


----------



## tim (4 Jun 2013)

Why not just add the cherries they eat algae too


----------



## LancsRick (4 Jun 2013)

I didn't think they ate filamentous diatoms though?


----------



## tim (4 Jun 2013)

Will you be able to rehouse the amano at a later date ime they can out compete other dwarf shrimp for food.


----------



## Lindy (4 Jun 2013)

I had 3 amanos and 2 died so I have one living alone. It seems healthy although I cannot comment on its emotional state


----------



## LancsRick (5 Jun 2013)

Rehousing them won't be a problem Tim.

From careful observation I reckon the emotional state of amano shrimp is perpetually "cheeky"!


----------

